# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Martin Armstrong - Cycles of War & Soveriegn Debt Crisis CD

## cbc58

Martin Armstrong - Cycles of War & Sovereign Debt Crisis CD for sale.  90 minutes.  Purchased for $34.95 shipped.

$28 shipped.   Contact via PM.  Tks

here is a review from someone who also purchased it:

http://www.autonozone.com/2015/01/01...bt-crisis-dvd/

----------

